# About bloody time...



## Mr. S (Nov 6, 2006)

its taken us 16 god damn years, but FINALLY.... spurs have beat chealsa 


2-1


  

this SO makes up for the terrible start to the season...

that is all


----------



## Jason (Nov 6, 2006)

the who and the what now?


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 6, 2006)

umm....ok
whatever


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 6, 2006)

I didn't know San Antonio had a soccer team. Nice


----------



## Dormant (Nov 7, 2006)

To be fair us Brits don't come into your wacky sports threads and start laying down the snipe shots! 

This is actually a big deal in England where we have a team (Chelsea) run by a Russian Billionaire (Roman Abramovich) who is a fully signed up member of the axis of evil (in as much as he is a corrupt villain and probable ringleader in the Russian mafia) who has bought player by player the best team in Europe (or at least has the potential to). They have pretty much destroyed competitive football in the UK and it is fantastic to see them losing. It's also brought some parity back to the league and it looks like someone else may win something this year. 

It was also probably one of the best games of the season so far. I am no Spurs fan (Tottenham Hotspur that is  but I was an honorary fan for the whole 90 minutes. This is why I love football (That and seeing Arsene Wenger throw a big hissy fit in his scuffle with Alan Pardew after Arsenal lost). 

I appreciate that you Septic's (cockney rhyming slang ) must feel like you are reading Chinese when you see what I have just written but to be honest I have no idea what you are talking about in your threads either!


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 7, 2006)

thank you dormant 

yeah its a massive deal, i mean it was a derby and all too, normally when you play Chealsa these days you automatically say "shit we've lost" a week in advance, so it was a great day, also seeing arch rivals arsenal loose to slightly less threatening rivals West Ham was fantastic, especially considering wengers composure, that made it so much sweeter.

and you know what, its sadening to say, but my god i hope Manchester Utd win the premiership this year, i cant stand smug Chealsa fans anymore...


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I didn't know San Antonio had a soccer team. Nice



 

+ erep for that.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Nov 8, 2006)

Great win for the spurs but highlight of the weekend was definately west hams win and the following handbags!

I'd like to see the stat for 'most clear chances missed' by arsenal this year. They keep BATTERING teams for 90 minutes and yet find ways of not winning  

Did you see the chances they had against spartak moscow??


----------



## Dormant (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah it was hilarious. Best miss? Has to be Tomas Rosicky against CSKA. It was worse than Darius Henderson's miss from point blank range for Watford.


----------

